# Suche Tester für eigenen HTML-Code Editor namens HyperWebEditor



## Neelhiks (15. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Erstmal an die Turorials.de-Admins:
Ich poste diesen Thread in dieses Forum, da ich glaube, im "HTML-Editoren" Forum mit meinem früheren Thread nicht so die gewünschte Zielgruppe erreicht zu haben, da es dort doch gröstenteils um WYSIWYG-Editoren geht. Falls es euch wirklich nicht passt, könnt ihr den Thread halt löschen.

Es geht um folgendes:
Ich programmiere schon seit längerer Zeit an einem HTML-Code Editor, möchte aber mehr Feedback bekommen. Hab heute gerade die Alpha 1.3.0 released, welche einen starken Innenumbau enthält und somit besonders getestet werden sollte. Auch ist sie der Grundstein für das PHP-Modul in den Folge-Versionen.

Wer sich genauer über den Editor informieren will: Ich habe eine Preview Seite von der eigentlichen Seite erstellt: http://www.richard-musiol.de/hwe.html 
_Edit: Ich habe den Download-Link dort entfernt, da ich genau wissen möchte, wer ihn testet. Den richtigen Link gibs dann bei wirklichem Test-Interesse._

Wenn du ihn testen willst, kannst du auch deine eigenen Ideen und Wünsche einbringen, welche ich so gut wie möglich umzusetzen versuche. Ich programmiere diesen Editor ja nicht nur für micht, sondern auch und sogar noch mehr für euch. Es soll ein Editor wie ihr ihn wollt werden. Ein kostenloser Editor.

_Edit: Bei Interesse bitte am besten auch mit ICQ-Nummer in diesen Thread posten._ 
Bye
Neelhiks


----------



## itseit (16. Juni 2004)

wo kann ich denn editor genau runterladen ?


----------



## Nils Hitze (16. Juni 2004)

Es wäre vielleicht wirklich ganz sinnvoll den Link auf den Editor zu setzen
oder vorher darüber nachzudenken was passiert wenn knapp 60 K 
Mitglieder einmal auf deine Seite klicken und die Trafficzahl explodiert


----------



## Neelhiks (16. Juni 2004)

Ich habe den Link zum Editor hauptsächlich aus dem Grund nicht gepostet, da ich wissen will, wer ihn testet.
Desswegen habe ich die Preview-Seite erstellt, auf der ich den Link zum Download, wie man gut sehen kann, entfernt habe.
Wer wirklich Interesse am Testen hat, möge sich bitte in diesem Thread am besten mit ICQ-Nummer verewigen.

Neelhiks


----------



## Nils Hitze (16. Juni 2004)

Das ist doch mal eine Aussage, wäre positiv gewesen wenn du das gleich gesagt hättest.


----------



## Neelhiks (16. Juni 2004)

So, hab's in der ersten Message eingefügt.  

Neelhiks


----------

